# Tractor parts



## rptfromme

I'm looking for a Taskmaster parts distributor. Ours is out of business, and while we've been helped out by dealers across the country, it would be nice to get back to working with a single supplier. Any ideas? p.s. Thanks for the welcome, Keith! I'm new at this 'forum' thing...


----------



## nslighting

*HID work light,LED work light*

Dont know the stuff you're looking for.But can help you if you need work light


----------



## GumSlough

We're looking for a Task Master 435A parts source also, anywhere. Need to replace a damaged bull gear and its interfacing drive shaft. If you know of a source please advise.


----------



## pogobill

Where are you looking ? Have you tried this outfit?
http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=5158819
Their name and number is on the billboard behind the tractor. The tractor is new (apparently) so maybe they have parts. Their info is lower in the ad if you scroll down.

Pre-Owned Parts, Inc
Hugh Kissick SR 
Machine is located in:
Brawley, California
Phone: (760)344-3490
Fax: (760)344-1144 


Or this place? http://brookstractorparts.com/index.html


----------



## rptfromme

I've had good luck with both Brooks Tractors and Lakeview Equipment in Alberta, Canada.


----------



## vhutchinson

Hello everyone,
My name is Vanessa Hutchinson, daughter of Brian MacLean, former GM of PowerDyne Power Products in Nova Scotia. When PowerDyne went out of business, my father bought their parts inventory and continued serving his former customers as best he could while working another full time job. Sadly, he unexpectedly passed away on November 24, 2013. I have been picking up the pieces and trying to learn as much as I can about the Task Master tractors and parts in order to continue my father's dedication to his customers and possibly develop a dealership and service centre. Please do not hesitate to contact me at [email protected] and I will do my very best to assist you.
Looking forward to doing business with you.
Vanessa


----------

